# Festividades 2014-2015



## Orion (16 Dez 2014 às 01:44)

Faltando pouco tempo para as festividades, quero desejar a toda a comunidade, sem exceção, um Santo Natal e um Próspero Ano Novo. Que tenham muitas alegrias e sucesso, bem como ânimo e perseverança nas dificuldades.


----------



## fishisco (16 Dez 2014 às 10:20)

Que o sol vos ilumine todos os dias, a chuva regue todos os vossos desejos de modo a que eles "crescam", que as trovoadas vos tragam muita energia para enfrentar o dia a dia e os ventos lhes levem para longe todos os dissabores


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2014 às 18:25)




----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2014 às 23:17)

Desejo a todos um Feliz Natal, na companhia daqueles que mais amam.Que o Pai Natal traga algumas prendinhas.  Feliz Natal!


----------



## Vince (24 Dez 2014 às 10:03)

Faz nestes dias 100 anos que numa frente da 1ª guerra mundial soldados entrincheirados interromperam o conflito para cantarem musicas de natal e até jogarem um improvisado jogo de futebol. A história terá sido muito romanceada desde então, não se sabendo hoje o que foi verdade ou o que é lenda, mas poucas dúvidas existem de que algo invulgar terá ocorrido nesses dias de Dezembro de 1914 e que isso foi um grande incómodo para os generais beligerantes de ambos os lados do conflito.

A mim não me custa acreditar que milhares de homens atirados para uma guerra que não compreendiam, como afinal nenhuma guerra se compreende, tenham feito uma trégua no natal. A trégua não impediu que 16 milhões de pessoas tenham morrido nos anos seguintes.

Há uns dias atrás numas pesquisas sobre outro assunto reparei que as músicas que mais rapidamente se venderam na história tem quase todas a ver com amor, paz, bondade. A natureza humana é intrinsecamente pacífica e bondosa apesar de muitas vezes pensarmos que não. E o Natal é a época do ano onde recordamos e festejamos o melhor que há em nós.

*Feliz Natal a todos *


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2014 às 10:44)

Boas Festas a toda a família MeteoPT!


----------



## Rachie (24 Dez 2014 às 11:31)

Um Feliz Natal a todos, nesta noite que aparentemente será fresquinha, com muito amor e felicidade


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2014 às 12:45)

A todos vós, família e amigos, um desejo sincero que tenham um Feliz e Santo Natal. 
Que a luz vos acompanhe nesta quadra festiva...


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2014 às 13:55)

Feliz Natal e Votos de um Ótimo Ano 2015 a toda a comunidade Meteopt

Espero que este Natal recebam estações meteorológicas, radares doopler, computadores novos para formarmos o 1º Centro de Meteorologia Amadora em Portugal.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2014 às 16:37)

Bom Natal a Todos! (highfive)


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2014 às 16:53)

Um Feliz Natal para todos!


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2014 às 17:18)




----------



## Teles (24 Dez 2014 às 19:16)

Um Feliz natal para todos os membros deste forum e seus respectivos familiares e amigos que seja uma época de reflexão quer na paz quer na alegria e uma noite de boas gargalhas!


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2014 às 19:31)

Um Feliz Natal a todos vós meus colegas e companheiros amantes da meteorologia, extensivo a todos os vossos familiares!
Que meteorológicamente se realizem todos os Vossos desejos, mas com moderação! 

Muitas prendas no sapatinho! e que a saúde, a harmonia e o pão não vos falte nesta noite e sempre!

Um abraço!


Deixo-vos a música o Natal d'Elvas, que nos leva à reflexão próprias desta noite hoje celebrada pelo nascimento do menino Jesus!


----------



## bigfire (24 Dez 2014 às 19:32)

UM FELIZ NATAL a toda a comunidade do Meteopt


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2014 às 20:45)

Votos de uma Noite de Natal e de uma quadra festiva repletas de harmonia, amor, saúde, alegria e reflexão


----------



## João Pedro (25 Dez 2014 às 01:43)

Bom,
Como o dia de Natal ainda mal começou, cá deixo também o meu desejo de que passem um belo dia na companhia dos vossos entes mais queridos!
Feliz Natal!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Dez 2014 às 05:22)

Desejo a todos do MeteoPT e as suas famílias um Feliz Natal, com muito amor, paz, saúde, alegria e união!


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2014 às 11:25)

*A todos os nossos membros e seus familiares bem como a todos os visitantes do fórum MeteoPT, votos de um ano 2015 pleno de alegria e que o próximo ano exceda as expectativas!*


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2014 às 18:18)

Desejo a todos um excelente 2015, com muita saúde, paz, amor, dinheiro, mas sobretudo que continuemos a ser a comunidade que temos sido até agora. 

Eu cá tenho as expectativas bastante elevadas para 2015 e vou lutar para que consiga concretizar todos os meus desejos, principalmente a nível profissional e ainda mais a nível pessoal. 

Bom Ano a todos!


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2014 às 19:26)

E aqui ficam também os meus votos de um excelente 2015 para todos, cheio de paz, alegria e fantásticos eventos meteorológicos!


----------



## PauloSR (31 Dez 2014 às 22:21)

Excelente ano de 2015 para todos vocês e familiares, a todos os níveis!


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2014 às 23:44)

Bom ano a todos


----------



## actioman (31 Dez 2014 às 23:56)

Um grande Ano Novo 2015 para todos!!!

Muita saúde e trabalho!!

Abraço à comunidade!!


----------

